# When do you get over the disappointment?



## Elisheva009

I found out 6 weeks ago that I'm expecting a boy. I didn't even realise how much I was hoping for a girl until I saw the scan. I reacted really badly but hoped I'd get over it when I got used to the idea but so far I haven't.


----------



## moter98

I'm having my third boy, no girls. I was disappointed at first but not anymore. It's been about 7 weeks since I found out. Is this your first child? Maybe it's because you haven't met your LO yet and don't know how in love you will be with him when he's here. Boys are awesome! I love mine to pieces.


----------



## kimbob89

I guess it depends on each person. I was disappointed I was having a girl and then I seemed to accept it and now 3 weeks till my section I'm having dread and doubt again. I'm hoping when I meet her all my worry will disappear.


----------



## Pearls18

I got over the fact DS2 was a boy as soon as I met him, I wouldn't change him for the world and love him insanely, however, I don't think I will ever be able to get over the fact I won't have a daughter, I don't think we will have any more children, I wouldn't change my boys for anything but as I say I don't think a day will go by that I won't think about the missing daughter, I just don't think Im brave enough to take the plunge for a third though.


----------



## Zeri

I found out at 20 weeks I was expecting a boy - was disappointed as I really wanted another girl. I've had a chance to process things and am feeling less disappointed now than I was then- and even somewhat 'excited' or intrigued, even, about having a boy... but the disappointment at not having another girl is still there somewhat, especially when I look at other little girls. It's funny as I have a girl already, but I always pictured myself as a 'girl' mom and not a 'boy' mom, so some days it's still a little surreal that I'm having a boy instead of another little girl....

I'm hoping it'll go away more after I have my son. Guess we'll see! I'm very grateful to have my girl, though. If I had a boy before I'm not sure it would've been that easy to get over my GD now...as this will probably be our last.


----------



## Misscalais

I had my 3rd son 4 weeks ago and I'm so in love with him and my other two boys. I still want a girl but I'm not disappointed in my boys. As soon as that sweet baby is placed on your chest it doesn't matter what's between the legs! To that baby you are his whole world.


----------



## Elisheva009

Thanks for all the replies 

This will be my second child. I have a 2yo girl already and was hoping for a sister for her.

I am also hoping to have more children after this (we want more children regardless of the sex of this one) so there is still a chance I could have another girl in the future but it wasn't easy for me to get pregnant either time and if I am lucky enough to have more kids, of course there is the possibility they will all be boys! Even if I DO have another girl, there will obviously be a bigger age gap than there would have been if this baby had been a girl.

I have got a friend who has five boys (and 2 girls) and she told me that when she found out her second child was another boy, she was really disappointed at first but got over it before she even got home from the scan. I was so hoping that would be the case for me, but I still can't get over it.

I have tried shopping for baby clothes and have bought a couple of cute things but there seem to be so many more cute things out there for girls.

Misscalais, you are so right in what you say about being your baby's whole world. I keep telling myself that and I feel OK for a while, but then bad thoughts come into my head again.

My SIL is pregnant too and is due a couple of weeks before me and I keep thinking... what if she has a girl? She had a girl at the same time as I had my girl too.

We are also struggling to come up with a name for a boy. There are a few names I really like and would love to use for my son, but my husband doesn't like them. I don't like any of his suggestions either. There a couple of girls names I love too and I'm so worried that my SIL will have a girl and use one of the names we like.


----------



## liz0012

I feel the same way you do. I found out 6 weeks ago I'm having a boy. My husband wasn't there when I found out n I was happy he was gone cuz I cried. I really wanted a second girl bad! I am now warming up to having a boy. I picked out a name bought clothes n ordered bedding. To me all of this has helped. I still get sad when I go to friends houses that have boys n they r wild n then I think about my calm little girl n how I want another one like her. I'm sure as soon as he comes I will be in love.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I always wanted a little girl, but after a mc and a chemical, we got lucky naturally (at 43) and found out that he was a boy. I was disappointed for a little while (honestly, by that night, I was reminding myself how lucky I was not to have to go for IVF and that he was healthy! He is now almost 2 1/2 and I love him more and more every day. I joke that because I have two girl cats, they are my girl babies and Finn is my little boy. No more for us as almost a miracle we got lucky the month or so before the first injections, etc., for IVF....

best wishes


----------



## mrs owl

I found out I'm having a girl about 9 weeks ago. I'm looking forward to meeting her now and excited. Time really does heal as I've come to except that I'm having a girl, some days I still get sad that I won't ever have a boy but I just have to except that's just how it is. I think now my husband is sad we will never have a boy. I told him he can always volunteer at a sports club and assist teaching football. He mentioned we should try again, but deep down I know if we have another it will be a girl and financially we can't afford another child anyways.


----------



## lovelylaura

Its took me to almost 39 weeks to really except it i guess. I'm having alot of problems these last couple of weeks which is just making me pray for a healthy baby now rather than a boy. I have to admit if it wasnt for these problems i would probably still be a little upset though. I'm hoping once she's here that the niggling voices go away. x


----------

